# Work benches?



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

I think one of things I enjoy most about looking @ folks models is looking at whats behind the car,and whats on there work benches,,I get great ideas about how to set-up,organize ,,ect,ect by seeing others benches,,way cool.


----------



## stymye (Jan 3, 2005)

you first ..heheh


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

I had posted these before, but here is mine on one of its cleaner days:

  

My Stash and Paint Booth are through the door to the left of the workbench.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

so I like to keep a clean, simple work area for modelling in.

Heres a few pics of my "work shop"

first up is the electronics area, anything and everything to do with electronics, prototyping ect goes on in this little spot, its cozy but functional.










next up is a rudimentary spray paint booth i fashioned together. It's basically made from metal lengths off the desk and wall with cut up bin liners as replacable walls roof and front. it works pretty well. Eventually I'm going to add in an air brush but for now it works good for spray cans.










here is the main desk, painting assembly, photography and video capture takes place here. There monitor on the wall is hooked up to a raspberry Pi model B computer and serves for research, radio, eventually video recording when i get a new webcam and other music. Any video editing is done on my main desktop though.










For those of you who are familiar with it, thats the moebius 1/8th scale Iron man MkVI armor on the desk. which goes to show, I have pleanty of work space on that desk!

Also, the square of styrene is the prototyping for the moebius MkII Viper which had just been video'd.

Of course, any and all videos are uploaded to my youtube account and to my website 

anyone else care to share theirs?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I posted these pics a while ago, but here's my workspace:










The corner behind my chair:










My spray booth:










and the rest of the storage:


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Scott, your work shop is just as amazing as your builds! Wish I could keep mine that clean!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you much. Unfortunately, it's not quite that clean right now, but it does have enough room for not only me to work in, but also the kids and my wife. Yep, we all build models.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is my work area, sanctuary, some of the time..
























and this is it "most of the time".


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

How do you guys find anything?! So clean and neat! LOL. Great looking build rooms and gives me some ideas on cleaning and organizing my mess.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

If you want to see peoples work area go to the link below. 
Five Zone Aircraft Forum "Man Caves" 
Six pages of nothing but different work areas. You do not need to be a member to look at the posts.

http://www.zone-five.net/forumdisplay.php?f=81&order=desc


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow,these are great,,I have some pics of mine but have top post them on PB before I post them,Thanks for the views of your work areas


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

stymye said:


> you first ..heheh


 LOL,yea i should have posted some of mine in my 1st post,I didnt think anyone would reply to this ,lol,,,so Ill get some of mine up here. Thanks again:wave:


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Skymnky261 said:


> LOL,yea i should have posted some of mine in my 1st post,I didnt think anyone would reply to this ,lol,,,so Ill get some of mine up here. Thanks again:wave:


----------

